# Are You Still "In Line" Waiting For Your iPhone 5?



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Just checked with Fido reservation system... shows me at 1756 for a Black iPhone 32GB.

The line hasn't moved much since yesterday.

I find this odd as the news said the launch was disappointing with only 4 million units sold.

Is this an inventory or carrier issue?

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel the wrath of waiting as well. I should have reserved from Fido the day they allowed it to happen. I reserved a white iPhone 5 16 GB & I only reserved on Saturday morning (Sept. 22). 

I'm currently 3389 in line...  I'm not sure why it's taking longer for shipments to come to FIdo, but I have a feeling that Rogers is getting priority over Fido based on the comments off their websites regarding the amount of shipment notices sent out... (Fido = Over 6000, Rogers = Over 21 000)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's a Carrier/Apple supplying them with few phones issue.

If you walk into an Apple Store today, I bet you could walk out with a phone (at least that's the case here in TO).

Have you called any Fido stores locally to see if they have them in stock?

The one plus of waiting is that you'll probably get the $50 credit for your "patience".


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I called a bunch of Fido stores in Toronto on Saturday with most of them "sold out". That was then a clear indication that most Fido stores only get shipments for people that reserved through Fido and not for public purchase.

I wish I could just buy it from Apple, but I want to upgrade via a new contract + I want to use my Fido Dollars to pay for the upgrade ($200)... 

I just really hope I can get the phone before 2 weeks... I've been living with an iPhone 3G for 3 years, so my patience is running out day by day.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

On launch day I was 1300th in line. As of right now I am 275th. I just hope I get it this week, not because I am desperate but because I am going away next week for a conference.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I reserved through Rogers for pickup at the Dufferin Mall in Toronto. I was #18 and they just called me yesterday to say I could pick it up. Seeing as I had already picked one up at a Best Buy Mobile the day after launch (Sat) I told him they can give it to someone else. I would have got it on launch day at BBM but the Rogers system crashed.

I said this before but I see absolutely no point in reserving with Rogers or even waiting in line at Apple. So many other places can access my Rogers account and sell me a phone the day of an iPhone launch. All those little kiosks in all the malls (that usually have 1-5 people in line) almost always have iPhones on launch day (maybe not for earlier iPhones but certainly for 4, 4S and 5). I've bought every iPhone since it was launched in Canada: 

-First time I picked up at Apple store (waited in line for hours but it was fun the first time)

-Second time I ordered through Rogers and it wasn't gracefully executed and had to wait a few days.

-Another time I got it at a Wireless Wave (easy peasy)

-Last time I ordered an unlocked 4S off the Apple site and it was delivered day of launch (by far the most painless).

-And for the 5 I tried Rogers again (thinking it would go smooth by now) but when I didn't get the email saying I could pickup at the store on launch day I took it upon myself to go to Best Buy Mobile and it was mostly painless aside from the Rogers system crashing.

I might be missing a phone in there but the moral (for me anyways) is to seek the path of least resistance and go to the smaller businesses to snag a phone on launch day!


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it's not Rogers or Fido, but yesterday I walked into my local Telus dealer traded my 32gb iPhone 4 and walked out with a black 32gb iPhone 5. Took all of 10 minutes. I didn't pre-order either. They also had a two white 32gb iPhone 5's left.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

jayman said:


> I know it's not Rogers or Fido, but yesterday I walked into my local Telus dealer traded my 32gb iPhone 4 and walked out with a black 32gb iPhone 5. Took all of 10 minutes. I didn't pre-order either. They also had a two white 32gb iPhone 5's left.


How much did you get for your 4? Have to extend your contract too?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

My girlfriend decided to reserve one on Sunday. We've jumped maybe 350 spots since then. But she's happy waiting, and getting an extra 50 bucks off. At position 6300, I very much doubt it'll be fulfilled in 2 weeks


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

scandy said:


> How much did you get for your 4? Have to extend your contract too?


I received a $160 credit for my iPhone 4, I may have been able to get a few more dollars selling it on Kijiji or Craig's List, but this way was without hassle.

My contract was extended because I bought an iPhone 5 at the subsidized rate. I was okay with that because my plan is the same as the $65 plan, but I pay $55.


----------



## Biti (May 26, 2005)

I reserved an iPhone 5 from Rogers a couple of days after the announcement and it arrived on Tuesday. The Rogers staff said this release Apple was making sure the retail channels got their inventory about the same time as the Apple Stores, unlike the 4S release.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm now at 1716 in line... Looks like I'll be getting a $50 rebate.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I am 2636 in line now. I still think myself & many others will be getting the $50 credit...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like Rogers is starting to move, I'm now at 3400. Dropped by 1000 today.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

jayman said:


> I received a $160 credit for my iPhone 4, I may have been able to get a few more dollars selling it on Kijiji or Craig's List, but this way was without hassle.
> 
> My contract was extended because I bought an iPhone 5 at the subsidized rate. I was okay with that because my plan is the same as the $65 plan, but I pay $55.


Did you have to pay an early upgrade fee?


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

phphreak said:


> Did you have to pay an early upgrade fee?


I did, however the trade-in value cancelled out the early upgrade fee. Basically I went in, gave them my old iPhone 4 and walked out with a new iPhone 5 for the same subsidized price that they are available on their web site and extended my contract for 3 years.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

jayman said:


> I did, however the trade-in value cancelled out the early upgrade fee. Basically I went in, gave them my old iPhone 4 and walked out with a new iPhone 5 for the same subsidized price that they are available on their web site and extended my contract for 3 years.


So you gave them a phone worth $250 or more and Paid $200 or more for a phone plus an activation fee = minimum $450 for a new iPhone. Not sure that was such a good deal for you.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

phphreak said:


> So you gave them a phone worth $250 or more and Paid $200 or more for a phone plus an activation fee = minimum $450 for a new iPhone. Not sure that was such a good deal for you.


No activation fees, and the value of the used phone is subjective. Mine was not in mint condition. The overall price I paid was far less than your assumed minimum and I didn't have to deal with Kijiji low ballers.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Get jealous with these threads. Our school board gives all admin. BBs. I haven't owned an iPhone yet! Maybe some day.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Jumped up to 952 over the weekend.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Started at 6945, yest was 832 and now "In process" .. finally


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Looks like Rogers is starting to move, I'm now at 3400. Dropped by 1000 today.


How weird... back at position 4500 lol


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

617 in line. Moved up from ~2400 about 3 days ago. I'm guessing it'll ship _just_ before Friday so I don't get my $50


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i was number 1200 and something on the launch friday...within 24 hours i had somehow dropped to like 600 something. phone arrived at the fido store last thursday

take from that what you will...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I got a phone call from Fido saying that my phone was on the way to the store but the online system hasn't moved since monday.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Fido seriously needs to get another huge shipment of iPhones this weekend...


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

Bumped from 617 to 24 yesterday. Hoping to get it soon!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I got a call 2 nights ago (did anyone else get a call from Fido?) that said the phone was about to be shipped to the store. The OnLine system says I am #650 inline and tomorrow would be the 2 weeks from when they announced it. Guess I will be getting a $50 rebate. Given that I am still inline at 650 that would $30,000 just for the people looking for the Black 32. I'd say Fido is on the hook for over $100,000 in penalties for keeping customers waiting.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Is it harder to get in Toronto, I walked into Bestbuy mobile in *barrie* last night at picked up 2 32gb phones.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

jeepguy said:


> Is it harder to get in Toronto, I walked into Bestbuy mobile in *barrie* last night at picked up 2 32gb phones.


On contract right?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, two weeks now since the launch date. 19 days since I reserved our phone and we actually went higher in line, now at 681. Guess we will be getting that $50 off our bill at this point.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, that was quick now at 211 inline.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Got my shipping notice then signed up with UPS to track it. I showed up at my local store yesterday, and 20 minutes later I arrived to pick it up! So far am loving it.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

scandy said:


> On contract right?


At the time they had both. There was someone from Toronto buying one to ship to China.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, Fido seems to get shipments on Friday & Saturday. Unfortunately, I'm only 2261 in line for a 16 GB White iPhone 5. Started At 3833 2 weeks ago.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Now says in progress. But I did get a text from Fido saying they were late and I will be getting a $50 credit


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

That whole we'll give you 50 bucks if it's late is crap if you ask me. They were charging you 35 activation fee anyways. So really you're getting a 15 dollar credit. And if you bought one from Rogers directly 2 weekends ago, they waived the activation fee. LOL 

It's like their 50 dollar mail in rebate. So 329 - 50 for the iphone 32GB... Cheeky buggers! I was charged an activation fee on launch day, and the week after when they were giving credits, I contacted them, ended up getting that waived, and also a $75 credit. 

I just hate how they play people, and 90% of the time, they get away with it.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

I registered on the 28th and was 1600ish in line for a 64GB one. The same day, I called inquiring about the cost to break the 1.5 years left on my contract and it was $200. They offered to send me an iPhone right away (I made no demands) but it would take 3-5 business days but I turned down offer to make mine a 5-year (!!!!) contract. This was the weekend that BestBuy had that crazy $350 port-in incentive which I went for.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like the demand has eased up a bit. Fido seems to be getting small daily shipments of around 200 - 300 iPhones. I'm now around 1520! I get closer everyday!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine still says in progress. No email from Fido that it has arrived.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't reserve since I was porting from fido to rogers so i had to wait until a store had two in stock for my wife and I. I called all the locations in the city and came up empty so i expanded my search out to the surrounding communities and found an outlet near by in a small town that had two left so I got mine last night.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I just ordered an unlocked iPhone from apple.ca Looks like a 3 to 4 week wait based on the estimate it gave me.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like Fido is being a bit more generous to those waiting in line. If your iPhone doesn't ship within 28 days, an additional $50 credit is applied ($100 credit in total).

Fido Reservation System | Get Support | Fido.ca


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*Nope*

I just called and cancelled my order today (it hasn't shipped yet)... I've had 10 days to think about it (Ordered Oct 1), and found my self more & more saying, "do I really need it", and my answer kept coming back with, nope not really. I do like the feel of it in my hand, but the dimensions (L x W) seem out of proportion... not an ideal shape, imho. I'm using the 4s now, and I think that should do for me till at least the next version.
Cheers - __


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

No, Im not waiting, as Im waiting in considering to buy the iPhone 5 or not


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Still nothing yet... Says in Progress. The extra $50 for delivery after 28 days is interesting. I should call them and get to also reduce my buyout fee as it's been almost a month since I talked to them and still no new phone.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly, I really need to upgrade from my iPhone 3G. In other words, I'm waiting!


----------



## Svivie (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had luck getting new iPhone's by going to The Source. When the iPhone 4 came out and all my friends were on huge waitlists I popped into The Source to see when they might have one (expecting the delay to be less) and they had one in stock and I got it. The same thing happened with my iPhone 5. I checked at my local Bell store first and they said I'd be waiting a while. Went to The Source and they had 4 iPhone 5's in stock. 

So if anyone is still waiting this might be a viable option worth looking into.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The Eagle Landed Over the Weekend.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

da_jonesy said:


> The Eagle Landed Over the Weekend.


Nice! What date did you order?


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Still in line. It'll be 4 weeks from my reservation date this Saturday. I'll also be getting $100 worth of credits too.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

i find it amazing that despite all the production technology advancement that apple still does that!! any junior manager at a small shop can predict demand based on historical trend and puts in some desired inventory levels that will maintain the company's revenue smooth and uninterrupted!!
how come we never hear of shortages or lineups with samsung? they've sold a lot of S3s pretty smoothly.. 
its a different world today, there are alternatives, apple cant keep doing this!!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I walked into a Fido store in downtown Montreal about ten days ago, without a reservation, and snagged a 32 GB. Got a glimpse of a cabinet full of iPhones: all but two were reserved; one was a return, and one was mine.

Don't know how that one fell through the cracks, or if they always set aside a small number for walk-ins, but there you go. (And if mine was a return, it had been properly repackaged with film, new earbuds, etc.) My aversion to pre-orders and virtual waiting lists is vindicated once again.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

MacUnited said:


> i find it amazing that despite all the production technology advancement that apple still does that!! any junior manager at a small shop can predict demand based on historical trend and puts in some desired inventory levels that will maintain the company's revenue smooth and uninterrupted!!
> how come we never hear of shortages or lineups with samsung? they've sold a lot of S3s pretty smoothly..
> its a different world today, there are alternatives, apple cant keep doing this!!


Have you seen big lineups for any other device but Apple products? The launches for the last few big Android devices there was either no line or a line less than 10 people at most stores. Even then, there are some cases where I've seen an Android phone sell out but that's only because the store only got a couple phones on launch day or something like that. You can't really compare what Apple has to manage to what Samsung has to manage.

Consider this, the iPhone 5 is already generating more web traffic than the GS3 and the GS3 has been out since late May.

Every year Apple manufactures more phones than they did in the previous years and they still sell out(sales numbers are higher every year ie: more phones manufactured).


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

congrats. they keep you as a customer on contract for even longer while you wait and wait. Nice ploy Rogers, Bell, etc. the Phone is probably in a warehouse waiting for you.


----------



## kerdon (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can used a Apple Gift card to purchase an iphone5 at the Apple store and have it locked to Rogers?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple Stores are the *only* place you can use Apple gift cards, so yes. Hang on.. it might go on your Rogers account, so, not sure.



kerdon said:


> Does anyone know if I can used a Apple Gift card to purchase an iphone5 at the Apple store and have it locked to Rogers?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

No it goes on your Rogers account. Only way to use it is buying it outright at the Apple Store. If its an upgrade then it gets billed on your Rpgers account.


----------



## TaniaDasher (Oct 26, 2012)

I have now my baby!  my iphone5!


----------



## novavon (Jul 14, 2010)

I walked into the Apple store and got one in 20 minutes on launch day. Bypassed the line for being a tier 3 corporate customer.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like the some lines are moving at Fido. They got a huge shipment of iPhone 5(s) and I am currently 489 for a white 16 GB. Seems like I'll be getting my iPhone shipped soon.


----------



## s9ldier (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, still waiting in line..... I'm pumped about getting it, but I just hope it's soon. I'm already scoping out new iPhone 5 cases so I can have one in mind that I want when I finally get it. Until then i'm playing the waiting game.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

My iPhone 5 has actually shipped today from Fido. I think I will be receiving my iPhone 5 next week.


----------

